# AVI to MPEG



## tomiboi (Feb 13, 2006)

I am looking for software that will let me convert AVI files to MPEG files (video) so that I can put my videos on an iPOD.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

http://www.winmpg.com/
http://www.xilisoft.com/avi-mpeg-converter.html
http://www.imtoo.com/avi-mpeg-converter.html
http://www.avi-mpeg-converter.net/

All obtained via Google in less than a minute. No doubt hundreds more. 
You must have heard of it!


----------



## Stoner (Oct 26, 2002)

Rumors of it 

But i suspect tomiboi, like my self, looks for recommendations from TSG members that includes aspects like malware in some of the freeware and shareware out there on the Internet.
This thread drew my attention as I also am looking for recommendations on video format converters.


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Well in freeware always look towards open source products that are listed at SourceForge.net.

http://sourceforge.net/

Or check here for legitimate products.

http://www.videohelp.com/tools


----------



## moundy (Nov 23, 2006)

tomiboi said:


> I am looking for software that will let me convert AVI files to MPEG files (video) so that I can put my videos on an iPOD.


The mpeg file can be put on ipod? I always think must be the .mp4 file can be transfer to ipod.


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

"But i suspect tomiboi, like my self, looks for recommendations from TSG members"

Fair comment but the forum exists to help people with PC problems, not a software searching service which everyone can do for themselves.


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

dont need one. open the avi file go to save and add .mpg on the end of the name (with no spaces betweent he name and .mpg)


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

You dont need one---How is he going to convert the avi to mpeg if he doesn't use a codec?


----------



## Jonno_93 (Jan 5, 2007)

by changing the file extention


----------



## pip22 (Nov 21, 2004)

Jonno_93 says "change the file extension". But Jonno, simply changing the file extension doesn't magically change the file format. If it was as easy as that we would never need a converter or encoder for anything! How great that would be, but it doesn't work like that.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Jonno---I think you need to learn something about video conversion---check out videohelp.com before giving others bad advice.


----------



## Bartle (Dec 11, 2004)

I use yasa ipod video converter. It is reliable and very easy to use to convert avi divx wmv vob and ipod mp4 video. you can try it out.
http://www.yasasoft.com/ipodvideoconverter/


----------

